# 'HELP' Druga Foxy Issues (SHORT/BATTERY CHECK)



## Asad native Vaper (13/8/19)

So i bought my foxy mod about 6 months ago from Sirvape 

After getting the mod and using it i could notice that there was a ‘battery fault’ or 'check battery' message on the screen. which would appear id say 8 times a day during hourly intervals. This was not the batteries at all, as i have tried even newly bought batteries in the mod. 

After forgetting about the issue and using other mods and having the Foxy mod sit on the shelf I planned on selling it. ON the day of the sale the device works fine, forgetting about the battery check thing. Once the buyer came there was a buzzing sound every time I would press the fire button and it would say that the device is 'short circuiting. 

Now i would like to get some advice on how to fix this issue and if it can be fixable. I've tried YouTube but i am not coming anywhere

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jengz (13/8/19)

Ey bud I feel for you, you should've contacted sir vape within the 6 months as the devices carry a 6 month warranty. I had 2 of these mods and they both gave up and did similar stuff after 3 months of daily usage, sir vape gladly refunded me and paid for my shipping costs. Legends in the industry imho. 

As the past is the past, water under the bridge, my advice would be to contact
Theses guys:

http://vapemafia.co.za/

The only guys I know that offer a public service. Or maybe @Faiyaz Cheulkar could assist?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (13/8/19)

Assuming you have done the basic checks like trying a different atomizer. The buzzing noise can either be from the buck convertor, not necessarily faulty. or can be a liquid damaged circuit board. I would advice stripping the mod and giving it a nice clean using Isopropyl Alcohol.
That is the only easy solution. But again how "easy" it is, depends on how comfortable are you with opening the mod and once you have opened it putting it back together. 
Getting the board or the components repaired can be expensive because we have to cover the courier cost, cost of replacement and labor.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Asad native Vaper (17/8/19)

Hi there guys thanks so much for the feedback on his issue I will be contacting Vape Mafia,thanks @Jengz and will think about maybe opening it up and using isopropyl alcohol. Most probably end up contacting @Faiyaz Cheulkar shukran brothers

Reactions: Like 2


----------

